# Barking



## flower6 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Can anyone please give some suggestions to employ with this problem: Layla is now 15 months old and, as a puppy, was very quiet. Boy, has this changed! Most times when she goes into the garden she barks her head off. I think it is to make sure there are no birds, cats, hedgehogs or any other creatures encroaching on her property. It is a problem more for neighbours especially when she goes out at night for her last pee. When she is in the garden she is quiet except when she can hear someone in the street when she starts up the barking again. I usually call her indoors as soon as the barking kicks off which stops the problem but she has not linked the coming indoors with no longer being able to bark. She is a friendly, loving, extrovert dog who does not show any signs of being anxious in other ways. She is just lippy.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, Jenny  

A couple of people on here recently bought citronella spray collars, which have a microphone attached that detects when the dog barks and emits a spray of citronella at the dog's face. The reviews on amazon are good and I think others on here have found them good too.

Reading your post sounds very similar to my cockapoo, Tilly who has developed this habit over the past 6 weeks or so. I've just started clicker training with her and am hoping that teaching her the "quiet" command will be enough. If not, I will be investing in the citronella collar!!

Good luck  x


----------



## flower6 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks Rachel, I will get one ordered.

Jenny and Layla


----------

